
Yayoi Kusama: Earth is a Polka Dot (2015) [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21NrNdse7nI
======
GaryNumanVevo
The first art installation is a permanent one in the Louisiana Museum of
Modern Art in Denmark. I got a chance to visit it when I was traveling over
there last summer, absolutely surreal experience as you're surrounded by an
infinite plane of pulsing colorful dots in all directions. After a few
minutes, you reopen the door into the basement of the museum and you start to
wonder where the hell you're mind wandered off to.

~~~
raywu
I was just there today! For those that want to see it:

[https://instagram.com/p/BpnL2Y1AtlR/](https://instagram.com/p/BpnL2Y1AtlR/)

------
0x8BADF00D
I had the pleasure of seeing Yayoi Kusama’s work at the Tate Modern when I
visited London in 2011. Her work really left an impact on me.

Aesthetically, her art is hard to define and almost alien. Yet I felt a
strange emotional depth to it. There is a kaleidoscope of emotions in her
work, and I think that is what really spoke to me.

------
siruncledrew
The Hirshhorn had her Infinity Mirrors exhibition on display recently:
[https://hirshhorn.si.edu/kusama/](https://hirshhorn.si.edu/kusama/)

It was amazing, and well worth getting the chance to see.

If you're near Atlanta check it out: [https://www.high.org/exhibition/yayoi-
kusama-infinity-mirror...](https://www.high.org/exhibition/yayoi-kusama-
infinity-mirrors/)

------
robin_reala
There was an interesting article in The Guardian recently about several
exhibitions specifically of fake Kusama works in China:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/29/yayoi-
kusama-r...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/29/yayoi-kusama-
revered-japanese-artist-hits-back-at-malicious-chinese-fakes)

------
jamesfmilne
There is an exhibition of her work on at the Victoria Miro gallery in
Islington, London at the moment. It's currently sold out but apparently
they'll be releasing some more tickets:

"THE MOVING MOMENT WHEN I WENT TO THE UNIVERSE" [https://www.victoria-
miro.com/exhibitions/528/](https://www.victoria-miro.com/exhibitions/528/)

------
ggm
In qagoma (Brisbane) the kids room was a technicolor sea of dots floor to
ceiling. A most impressive community art engagement. She's one of the most
popular artists to have a retrospective shown here. (The Asia Pacific
Triannual shows her work too I think)

